# Schwinn Tornado



## syclesavage (Feb 7, 2016)

Been working on this for some time now found right seat Schwinn grips banged out and straightened fenders new Kenda S-7 tires front fork was wrong replaced cleaned and regreased all, Ya ya I know racks not right but it came with it so I cleaned it up can easily be taken off but for now just leaving it don't know if I will even keep the bike.


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2016)

What year is that one? I have a similar one, but the screen on the guard is different and it looks like yours has the longer headbadge... maybe a '60?
REC


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2016)

REC said:


> What year is that one? I have a similar one, but the screen on the guard is different and it looks like yours has the longer headbadge... maybe a '60?
> REC




I've seen three different styles of chainguard markings on the Tornados. The bike above looks like it has the 2nd style. Here's a 1960 Deluxe.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 7, 2016)

Man date via serial number rear drop out comes in at 8/15 1960


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 7, 2016)

Fork was sanded and shot with a gray acid etch primer. Looks white in pic that damn sun.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 7, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I've seen three different styles of chainguard markings on the Tornados. The bike above looks like it has the 2nd style. Here's a 1960 Deluxe.
> Can we get full picture of this deluxe you speak of ?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sure! And thanks to Tom.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1960-schwinn-deluxe-tornado-for-sale.75206/

Here is the last style markings, a 61 model.


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Man date via serial number rear drop out comes in at 8/15 1960




Well ain't that a kick in the a$$.... It was made on my 5th birthday! You didn't mention, (or I didn't catch), does it have the longer headbadge?
Mine is a '61. If you're leaning toward letting it go, I'd be interested. (For the birthday reason...)



REC


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 8, 2016)

Really like the twin bar bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 9, 2016)

here's my tornado.notice the difference?


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2016)

Have the womans version with a different chain guard


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a guard from a ladies' Tornado, also used on the Hornet & Spitfire. Similar to the one pictured.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 15, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> here's my tornado.notice the difference?
> View attachment 283903
> 
> View attachment 283904




Looks like when they added the 1962 + rack they also added a 1962 FRAME.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 15, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> here's my tornado.notice the difference?
> View attachment 283903
> 
> View attachment 283904




Looks like when they added the 1962 + rack they also added a 1962 FRAME.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2016)

There has been some interesting information posted on this particular type frame. Seems that frame was being made around mid 1961, (Sept.) and was used on a few models first before the 1962 Typhoon.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-identifying-year-model.85818/


----------



## Barkeep (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice! Just picked this up a few days ago. Oct 21, 1959


----------



## REC (Feb 27, 2016)

Savage,
The Tornado arrived the end of last week and was exceptionally well packed. Great deal and a superb transaction. Thanks!!

REC


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2016)

REC said:


> Savage,
> The Tornado arrived the end of last week and was exceptionally well packed. Great deal and a superb transaction. Thanks!!
> 
> REC



Thanks REC lets see what you can do and get em' posted on my thread now that he's yours.


----------

